# Chuckin eggs at stuff.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I started the day in the dentists chair. The day improved and I went and egged the river. (Actually, I did better with sowbugs.) Mostly browns today. The bows and whities were less interested in playing.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

It’s egg time baby!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

looks like a red-stomping good time!


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

PBH said:


> looks like a red-stomping good time!


PBH are you organizing your annual red stomping party?!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

that sounds fun. I wish I could. I've got too much sagebrush that needs to be mowed down right now...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Did you go ahead and purchase that property?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

yes.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

More splats today. Some football whites decided to play along with the browns and one bow.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Snuck back today for a short time between tasks. A little slower but this guy got me to get the camera out.


----------

